# I GOT EGGS!!!



## tzn7zr (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. I have been trying to breed these guys for a year now and its now time! I have six Red bellys in a 90 gallon and I now have eggs. One keeps fanning them and one is standing guard. Which is which and what do I do now PLEASE HELP.
Do these eggs look good?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

this might help. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## tzn7zr (Dec 30, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> this might help. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


Thanks for the info. How do I remove the eggs from the gravel?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

tzn7zr said:


> this might help. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


Thanks for the info. How do I remove the eggs from the gravel?
[/quote]
syphoning them out


----------

